# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  New hatch

## DartEd

Got home from work this morning only to find 3 tads where eggs used to be and what i Originally thought to be only 6 eggs is now double that. I need to get my eyes checked.  :Frog Surprise: 

12 new E. Anthonyi Santa Isabel tads.  I'm going to have babies by the summer so start clearing out some room folks these should be ready for new homes by about August.   :Big Grin:

----------


## FrogGangOrCroak

Congratulations!! I would love some of them for my collection!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bill

congrats!! i hope to be in a new house by august or so. and here i've been trying to decide what to build the 125 for. oh, who am i kidding, it ill be for more mantellas. what can i say, i'm an old world kind of chipmunk.....lol

----------


## Lisa

Congrats Ed! I can't wait to see more pics.

 .:* Lisa *:.
laissez le bon temps roulet! :-)

----------


## DartEd

Thanks guys.  As of this morning, only one more remains in the egg and he's working hard to break free.  They're all doing "tadpoley " things.  Lol. I'm gonna trademark that word.  :Smile: .

----------


## Lynn

> Thanks guys.  As of this morning, only one more remains in the egg and he's working hard to break free.  They're all doing "tadpoley " things.  Lol. I'm gonna trademark that word. .


Congrats Ed ! You're going to be busy.   
" tadpoley"   :Big Grin:

----------


## DartEd

But it's a happy busy.  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

Ed,
How are - all- the tads?
 :Butterfly:

----------


## DartEd

All the tads are doing great.  I have 2 Santa Isabels that I'm debating pulling cause their a bit on the runty side but the rest are growing fast and a couple have little nubby legs.

----------


## Carlos

> All the tads are doing great.  I have 2 Santa Isabels that I'm debating pulling cause their a bit on the runty side but the rest are growing fast and a couple have little nubby legs.


Congrats on your tadpoles Ed!  Hum, what does "pulling" means?  Pulling as in moving to separate container to get them a better chance at food; or pulling as in "culling" them?  Good luck with tadpoles  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## DartEd

By pulling I mean separate container to reduce competition for food.  They're swimming well and quite active.  I'd let nature take its course if it wasn't doing great.  I try to give them the best possible chance.

----------


## DartEd

Sadly I lost one of my Arena Blanca tads but on a lighter note. 

Look ma I got legs

----------


## Lynn

> Sadly I lost one of my Arena Blanca tads but on a lighter note. 
> 
> Look ma I got legs


Sorry about the Arena Blanca tad Ed  :Frown: 

What species is in the photo?
When will the one in the photo be put in a _tipped container_  to prepare for the 'big day'?

How are the R amazonica ?

Sorry......... too many questions? 

Lynn

----------


## Carlos

> Sadly I lost one of my Arena Blanca tads but on a lighter note. Look ma I got legs...


Sorry for the dead tad  :Frown:   and congrats on the legs  :Smile:  Ed!

----------


## DartEd

Thnx Carlos and Lynn. It's an unfortunate part of our hobby.  Lynn the arena blanca tad I lost was one of the Amazonica. The other three are doing great.  I'm not sure what happened. They're all treated exactly the same way. Kept in distilled water, Fed the same amount, same amount of java moss save sized almond leaf. I'm pretty sure it was just probably something genetic that caused its death. 

The tad in the picture is one of my Santa Isabel tads.  About half of them have hind legs and half of those have front legs ready to pop any day now.  I put a piece of cork bark to help them climb out of the water when they're ready. I've lowered the water level and have tipped the container.

Get your Vivs ready folks.  I will be making these guys available to folks on here. They won't be sold. I'm thinking of a fun giveaway to frog forum members.  If anyone has suggestions, I'm all ears.

----------


## bill

sorry to hear about your loss Ed, but yay for feetsies!!!! they grow so fast, don't they <sniff sniff> LOL

----------


## Happy Frog

> Get your Vivs ready folks.  I will be making these guys available to folks on here. They won't be sold. I'm thinking of a fun giveaway to frog forum members.  If anyone has suggestions, I'm all ears.


That's too bad about the tadpole.  I've sort of been living vicariously through you because I've been wanting those frogs ever since I first saw them last year, I just never had the money for them.

I was wondering if giveaways were okay here on the forum.  Come the end of August my Leucs will be ready to sell and I've got lot's of them.  I was planning on offering super deals on them and at one time thought about some type of contest or giveaway.

At one time I was going to get some E. anthonyi but couldn't decided which variant would be good.  I'll definitely keep an eye out for your giveaway.

----------

